# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  LIVE Webcast from Rhodes Hall Plantation Every Wednesday 12 to 3 pm

## Rhodesresort

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

With your Host Jefferson

----------


## Rhodesresort

WATCH LIVE - Rhodes Hall TV - Every Wednesday 12 noon to 3 pm

----------

